# BUILD A BIKE



## SHO2010 (May 7, 2017)

Last week at Ann Arbor I found a 1970 fastback frame, fork and chain guard and a Schwinn 3 speed stick shifter I always wanted to have a 3 speed Stingray but never found one I could afford so I decided to build one. I had a 3 speed Fair Lady stored away so after I did a service on the frame I took the S7 3 speed rear & front rims serviced them and put them on the frame. Thanks to CABE member Vbushnell who sent me pages from a Schwinn service manual I cleaned up the shifter and got it working. I dident get the caps for the shifter so I used caps from a 5 speed I had. It's not an original 3 speed but it looks pretty good and is fun to ride.


----------



## reeducado2003 (May 7, 2017)

[emoji106] 

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kasper (May 8, 2017)

v bushnell is a great guy spoke to him several times about bike related things and is very knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (May 8, 2017)

looks great! nice ride!


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (May 16, 2017)

Looks like an awesome cruiser!


----------



## hashbrown (Jun 14, 2017)

I also slipped some fat s2 and s7 rims on my fastback and is a tight squeeze but if the back is true enough it just barely clears. You have any issues in that department?  Nice to see some more converts!   I love the look of the fastbacks with the wider rims.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jun 16, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 16, 2017)

Cool swap over of parts. I love seeing different stuff bolted on bikes. Only takes a minute to undo if you don't like it or it doesn't work. Nice Job!


----------



## SHO2010 (Jun 16, 2017)

hashbrown said:


> I also slipped some fat s2 and s7 rims on my fastback and is a tight squeeze but if the back is true enough it just barely clears. You have any issues in that department?  Nice to see some more converts!   I love the look of the fastbacks with the wider rims.



No tire fit like it was made with it. Fender dosent fit but it looks good with out them.


----------



## hashbrown (Jun 16, 2017)

Do the 3 speeds have a wider axle width?


----------

